# مشروع جزيرة مريم – الشارقة



## ضياء الروح (11 مارس 2019)

*
مشروع جزيرة مريم – الشارقة

بالشراكة مع شركة ايجل هيلز للتطوير العقاري وشروق
( هيئة الشارقة للاستثمار والتطوير ) 

جزيرة مريم

تعتبر الجزيرة أكبر المشاريع الثلاثة من حيث القيمة والمساحة، وهو مشروع
متعدد الاستخدامات تصل تكلفته التطويرية إلى 2.4 مليار درهم، وتمتد الجزيرة 
على نحو 460 ألف متر مربع، تم تخصيص 310 آلاف متر مربع منها للبناء.

وتمثل «جزيرة مريم» الواقعة في بحيرة الممزر مشروعاً رئيساً تم تصميمه ليكون
مدينة مصغرة ضمن مدينة الشارقة، إذ تضم واجهة مائية تتوسط المرافق السكنية
والتجارية للمدينة، توفر إطلالات مباشرة على بحيرتي الممزر والخان،
بالإضافة إلى أفق مدينة الشارقة. وتحتضن الجزيرة عدداً من القرى المصممة بأسلوب
فريد وعصري، وتقدم باقة متميزة من الفرص والعروض للإقامة، وقضاء العطلات، 
والاستمتاع بالحياة الاجتماعية والأعمال، إلى جانب القيام بالأنشطة المجتمعية اليومية 
رفقة العائلة والأصدقاء، من خلال المجمعات التجارية والسكنية، ومجموعة المطاعم
والمقاهي، والمحال التجارية والمرافق الترفيهية ومرسى السفن، والمتنزهات
الخضراء.

#sharjah
#apartments
#uae
#dubai


للتفاصيل الرجاء الإتصال أو الواتساب على الرقم
00971555785757







​*


----------

